# November 07 Challenge Photos - "Early Morning"



## TwistMyArm (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey folks,

Here are 24 fantastic photos so take a look and just try to vote for a favorite!

Early Morning

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote right away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put in place. If you cannot vote, but believe that you should be able to, feel free to send a pm to myself or another TPF staff member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, some really lovely photos in the bunch! It's a tough decision, as always. 

C'mon everyone, get out and vote for your favourite!


----------



## MARSHALL1225 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have selected a picture that I feel is worthy of 1st Place but how do I actually vote

Marshall
NIKON D300


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 6, 2007)

^^^ Marshall, I think new members need a minimum of 25 posts or something before they can vote.  You can probably contact a mod for more info.


----------



## _SnapShot_ (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like a close one this month.


----------



## The Hybrid (Dec 7, 2007)

Noobs aren't aloud to vote or see the pics?


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 8, 2007)

Hybrid - you can see the pictures if you click on the link in post #1.


----------



## The Hybrid (Dec 8, 2007)

Ooops my bad...sorry...


----------



## dpolston (Dec 13, 2007)

When is the November winner going to be announced? I'm getting a little anxious (for personal reasons).


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 13, 2007)

Somebody break the tie!


----------



## astrostu (Dec 13, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Somebody break the tie!



Can't.  Poll's closed, only runs for 7 days.  Now it's up to the mods to pick their favorite.


----------



## meotter (Dec 15, 2007)

fwiw, i missed the voting, but the one i would have voted for didn't get the support i expected.  whoever shot 19, great job, i really like it.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for your patience everyone. It's not very often that we have a tie. As always it was difficult for the mods and admins to decide on the winner, but we did make a decision. Photo 5 was the winning photograph of the November challenge. 

So that means that congratulations is in order for dpolston who submitted photo 5. Photo 5 is the winning photograph of the Early Morning challenge. Congrats dpolston!

Photo 5







or 

Of course it wouldn't be right to ignore Payt who submitted photo 7. Great working Payt!


Photo 7


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad you picked that one. Not because it was my choice particularly, but it was the only one that actually said morning to me. A lot of the sunrise shots could just as easily have been sunsets. There was no doubt in my mind that the winner was taken in the morning.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank you soOOOoo much everybody! This was a nail biter! Also congrats to Payt as well. Nicely shot.

This is my first award winner. I enter very few contest, but this one I had to because your critiques as a whole are helping me become a better photographer. Thanks for those for voted for me but better yet, thanks for voting your heart for all that posted. Art is subjective to those viewing and I appreciate it very much.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 15, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> There was no doubt in my mind that the winner was taken in the morning.



Around 6am. We call that Tunnel Traffic! There are 4 tunnels around here (not counting the Bay Bridge Tunnel) and they can shut the entire area down if things go wrong in them.


----------



## Payt (Dec 15, 2007)

Ah, maybe next time. Good show everyone, and congrats dpolston! I do love your photo.


----------



## antoine (Dec 21, 2007)

You take good pictures. I like photo number 7 best..


----------



## Payt (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Neuner (Dec 28, 2007)

dpolston said:


> Around 6am. We call that Tunnel Traffic!



I really enjoyed your photo.  I almost selected yours over mine which I guess would have definitely made it the clear winner.  When I saw it, I thought it was great and just had to laugh.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks... as soon as I shot it, I told myself "enter it in the contest!" If this wasn't early morning [for most of us working stiffs] I don't know what early morning is.

Thanks for at least having the inner debate with yourself about the vote!   lol


----------

